# question on post a reply



## Elf (Feb 1, 2007)

What is the difference between post a reply and post an instance reply? I am just curious, I am still learning my way around.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 1, 2007)

The quick reply just doesn't have as many features such as font sizes, font colors, centering, etc.  It's just a basic reply area where you don't want to add a lot of frills.


----------

